# need to run udevadm trigger after boot

## viralex

Hi everyone,

I have a problem with udev, I have to run udevadm trigger after every boot to get audio devices found by pulseaudio.

also nautilus left menu shows other driver after executing that command.

versions:

udev-182-r1 udev-init-scripts-10.

this is my rc-update

```

viralex@cylon /etc/init.d $ sudo rc-update show

       NetworkManager |      default                                  

                acpid |      default                                  

            alsasound |      default                                  

             bootmisc | boot                                          

          cachefilesd |      default                                  

          consolefont | boot                                          

                 dbus | boot                                          

                devfs |                                        sysinit

        device-mapper | boot                                          

                dmesg |                                        sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                          

             hostname | boot                                          

              hwclock | boot                                          

             iptables |      default                                  

              keymaps | boot                                          

            killprocs |                        shutdown               

                local |      default nonetwork                        

           localmount | boot                                          

                  lvm | boot                                          

              modules | boot                                          

             mount-ro |                        shutdown               

                 mtab | boot                                          

               net.lo | boot                                          

               procfs | boot                                          

                 root | boot                                          

              rsyslog |      default                                  

            savecache |                        shutdown               

                 sshd |      default                                  

             sshguard |      default                                  

                 swap | boot                                          

            swapfiles | boot                                          

               sysctl | boot                                          

         termencoding | boot                                          

                 udev |                                        sysinit

           udev-mount | boot                                          

       udev-postmount |      default                                  

              urandom | boot                                          

           vixie-cron |      default                                  

                  xdm |      default                                  

            xdm-setup | boot            

```

looking at udev udev-mount udev-postmount scripts, I saw this command in postmount :

```

viralex@cylon /etc/init.d $ sudo udevadm trigger --type=failed -v

unknown type --type=failed

```

ok maybe udev-182 does not support this type anymore...

udev-postmount script:

```

        if [ $(udev_version) -lt 175 ]; then

                # Run the events that failed at first udev trigger

                udevadm trigger --type=failed -v

        fi

```

if system is running with udev > 175, udevadm trigger isn't executed...

why do I need to run trigger, and the script isn't running trigger for my udev version??

I think that trigger ran at least once in /etc/init.d/udev script...

does anyone know the source of this misconfiguration?

----------

## steveL

Not sure if it's causing anything bad, but udev-mount is supposed to be in sysinit; by default it's not listed in any runlevel, and is started as a dependency of udev along with sysfs.

I'd guess it would also get started in sysinit as a dependency in your case, but perhaps having it listed in boot is messing things up.

----------

## viralex

thanks for the reply!

I've removed udev-mount from boot runlevel

```

viralex@cylon ~ $ sudo rc-status -a

Runlevel: nonetwork

 local                                                                                                     [  started  ]

Runlevel: shutdown

 savecache                                                                                                 [  stopped  ]

 killprocs                                                                                                 [  stopped  ]

 mount-ro                                                                                                  [  stopped  ]

Runlevel: sysinit

 dmesg                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 udev                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 devfs                                                                                                     [  started  ]

Runlevel: default

 rsyslog                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 cachefilesd                                                                                               [  started  ]

 iptables                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 sshguard                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                            [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 alsasound                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 acpid                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 NetworkManager                                                                                            [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                     [  started  ]

Runlevel: boot

 hwclock                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 modules                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 lvm                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 device-mapper                                                                                             [  started  ]

 fsck                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 root                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 mtab                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 swap                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 localmount                                                                                                [  started  ]

 sysctl                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 bootmisc                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 procfs                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 termencoding                                                                                              [  started  ]

 keymaps                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 urandom                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 consolefont                                                                                               [  started  ]

 dbus                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 hostname                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 swapfiles                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 net.lo                                                                                                    [  started  ]

Runlevel: single

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 udev-mount                                                                                                [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

udev-mount has been loaded as dependency but the main problem is still there.   :Sad: 

----------

## VoidMage

You're likely hit by the new requirement of having /usr (often /var too) before udev runs.

Switching the order services run in won't help much.

----------

## viralex

hmm...

```

viralex@cylon ~ $ cat /etc/fstab 

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

/dev/sda1   /boot      ext2   defaults,noatime,nodiratime       0 2

/dev/sda6   /      ext4   defaults,noatime,nodiratime         0 1

/dev/sda5   none      swap   sw                          0 0

/dev/sda3   /media/data   ext3   defaults,noatime,nodiratime         0 2

tmpfs   /tmp            tmpfs           defaults,noatime,nodiratime,nodev,nosuid        0 1

shm   /dev/shm   tmpfs      rw,nodev,nosuid,noexec                           0 0

run   /run            tmpfs           defaults                                        0 0

```

my root is all in one partition :\

and I don't use any initramfs..

----------

